# Bacon wrapped shrimp and gnocchi-parisienne



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

O-I-<

Oh, my gosh!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> O-I-<
> 
> Oh, my gosh!


was that for the bacon wrapped shrimp, or the gnocchi?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Mostly the shrimp with bacon, but, I was reminded of how much I like tortellini with prosciutto or some kind of cheese ( just bought in the deli. I've never tried to make them.) Regardless, it sounds wonderful.

I found this explanation that I'm sure you know -









Ravioli, Agnolotti, Tortellini, Gnocchi?


Ravioli Agnolotti Tortellini Gnocchi What do the above words have in common? Well, they all end with ‘i’. They all sound vaguely Italian. They could be delicious. All of tho…




studiousfoodie.wordpress.com





I wish I had specific ancestral foods, but, my ancestors really got around! 😊


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks Nik, my guy loved it...the shrimp was so easy to make and so delicious.

.I used 18 jumbo shrimp and six strips of bacon. I cut the bacon in 3 pieces each.
wrapped it around the shrimp and placed them on a lightly oiled pan...then sprinkled with salt/pepper a light sprinkle of garlic powder and a light sprinkle of paprika.
baked for 20 minutes on 350* and then put them under the broiler for a few minutes.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Cheese Tortellini is the best! ... my favorite.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Where are all those good and big eaters? I can't believe I'm the only one commenting! 🤣


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

They’re probably sick of looking at my meals...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> They’re probably sick of looking at my meals...


Well don't you have something better to do?
BTW did the head knot pull the chain on the light after that meal?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> They’re probably sick of looking at my meals...


No way, you're very unique as I wrote, yesterday. They're probably working on some project. It's still light here!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Well don't you have something better to do?
> BTW did the head knot pull the chain on the light after that meal?


What does that mean?

He's just envious, Two Knots.😊


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> He's just envious, Two Knots.😊


I donno what that means! I know the head knot is happy, happy.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> They’re probably sick of looking at my meals...


I visit 3 or 4 other forums also and I've noticed a reduction in traffic on all of them. Not just WW forums.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Nik333 said:


> Where are all those good and big eaters? I can't believe I'm the only one commenting! 🤣


I'm here, any time shrimp and bacon are mentioned, just add my name to the list. That does look fantastic.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Knot. How do you get the bacon crisp without over cooking the shrimp?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I wrapped the uncooked bacon in the raw shrimp (21-30) and baked it in the oven for 20 minutes @ 350* ... then put it under the broiler for a few minutes...It came out perfect.


----------

